

“Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.” What Would a Siri API Look Like? - siglesias
http://blog.teaapp.com/post/24212825807/tea-earl-grey-hot-what-would-a-siri-api-look-like

======
speg
I don't know how this is going to work. If you and I both make a Twitter app.
And you ask Siri to tweet something, how is she going to know which app to
send the request to?

And how is she going to decide which messages are to be considered for
tweeting to begin with. If I make an app that checks hockey scores and you ask
for the baseball game, how is she going to know the difference between the two
and that my app can't do baseball scores.

It all gets very complicated very fast. I won't be surprised if API (if any)
is very limited. So don't get your hopes too hight.

~~~
cheald
Android's had this solved via intents for years now.

Applications register to say "Hey, I want to handle this action". When the
user initiates that action, if there are multiple apps that can handle it, the
user is prompted to choose which app to use to handle it, with the option to
remember the choice.

------
joshstrange
+1 for the Star Trek TNG reference

If you want a glimpse into what it might look like check out
AssistantExtensions (Jailbreak) <http://ae.k3a.me/tutorial.htm>

And SiriSports which is built on top of it
[http://www.iphonehacks.com/2012/03/sirisports-nba-mlb-nhl-
sc...](http://www.iphonehacks.com/2012/03/sirisports-nba-mlb-nhl-scores-using-
siri.html)

